# Thermal screens - Internal or External



## bobbylob (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi guys,

The recent cold weather snap has left me thinking of purchasing some thermal screens for my Transit based Hymer.

I'm guessing external screens are better, but am happy to have any advice you could give me either way, with any recommendations as to the brand that you may have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, Happy New Year

There has been plenty of info and opinions on here whether inside or out. I use outside screens, summer and winter.

In Winter they help prevent condensation inside, which is difficult to get rid of if moving off early and in summer they help keep the interior cool by reflecting the sun away. They are just as quick to fit and probably less fiddly to fit than internal screens.

Also in summer you can use they fitted curtains/ screen supplied with the van.

Hope that helps.....am sure someone will advocate internal screens tho!!

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bob

Do a search on here by all means, but if your main aim is to stay warm and avoid condensation on the windscreen, there is no argument . . . it's external every time.

OK, they can be a bit unpleasant to put away if it's wet and cold, but we just roll ours up with the wet inside and drop it into its bag, which is then stood in the loo when we move on. Easy enough to dry it out when we get home.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll second all that - external every time.
I bought mine from VanComfort -good service.

Bob45


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

And I'll third it! Ours are Taylormade with the option to fold down the front part on the screen to let in light/see out without taking it all off. Very happy with ours too.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

When we bought our van back in March we made the mistake of buying the internal screens! What a mistake, I find them quite difficult to get a good fit and then the windscreen condensing starts! Once the screen condenses they just fall off with us because the suckers cant grip.

We used to leave them on in storage but if the sun was on the front of the van the suckers just fell off (even though I licked them a little), then causing the alarm to go off  

Before our next trip away im going to buy some external screens, when away last the MH next to us had external screens and he showed me exactly how to fit them etc. it took half the time that it takes to do the interior screens and the external screens prevent the condensation. 

We have a large bath towel now that we have to use to wipe down the inside of the windscreen every morning after we have stayed in the van!!

Ian.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I shall shortly be buying an external screen for my w/screen-probably not bother with sidescreens for the cab, as they are double-glazed.

Can anybody please advise the various options for attaching an external screen to 'A' class 'vans with no cab doors and mirrors that have a bottom-mounted bracket. 
I am aware of the Isomatten Screen method of attaching a channel to the van bodywork.

Thanks in anticipation.

Geoff


----------



## Redknee (Nov 18, 2009)

The internal screens supplied with my old (Now traded in) AS T5 van, not only caused massive condensation & had the propensity to fall off, but did not fit leaving up to 3" gaps around the windows.

Regards, Redknee.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

hblewett said:


> And I'll third it! Ours are Taylormade with the option to fold down the front part on the screen to let in light/see out without taking it all off. Very happy with ours too.


And I'll fourth it. :lol: Taylormade's too with the same option.

*Geoff*,

I have seen a couple of N & B with the double glazed side cab windows, and they have been subjected to internal condensation too, as no external covers were used. 
Try PM'ing Ken (Gaspode), as he was looking for external screens for his N & B a while back. He may be able to help with model type and fittings.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jock thanks.

I will PM Gaspode

Re side-screens, will try without at first-can add later if a problem, but they will be easier to wipe down than the huge w/screen which is difficult to reach.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jock thanks.

I will PM Gaspode

Re side-screens, will try without at first-can add later if a problem, but they will be easier to wipe down than the huge w/screen which is difficult to reach.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Externals for us too - also Taylormades, very strong recommendation.

D


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*screens*

Well we just love our internal screens, we never get condensation they fit very well and the suckers stay put. We got them from CAK tanks. I didn't like the idea of going out at night maybe in the rain to put externals on and then put them away wet. We say nearly every time we use them that they were one of the best things we bought.

More Here

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Jock thanks.
> 
> I will PM Gaspode
> 
> ...


No problems.

A long broom shaft might come in handy Geoff, for rolling and unrolling the cover across such a tall screen. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## bobbylob (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys - will check out the Taylormades.

Looks like the externals have it - Just in time for the snow to return, I guess


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bobbylob said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys - will check out the Taylormades.
> 
> Looks like the externals have it - Just in time for the snow to return, I guess


You won't regret it Bob. :thumbright:

There is a range of external screens that not only allow you to pull the front down to let light in, but they also have a one way mesh, that allows you to see out, but nobody to see in.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

I can recommend external screens for Winter/cool periods.

I have built in internal ones in the Frankia. They are so easy to use, but the condensation is a real pain to deal with each morning.

Just back from Edinburgh and minus 8. With the external screen, not a drop of condensation seen - just wiped the covers and put it in the back of the van to travel. 

Trev


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We use our external screen from October to march, and the internal factory fitted blind for the rest of the year. We certainly wouldn't be without the externals in the winter.

After a time, all that condensation caused by not using external screen, must surely have a detrimental effect on the dashboard area where it meets the base of the windscreen. 8O 

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> We use our external screen from October to march, and the internal factory fitted blind for the rest of the year. We certainly wouldn't be without the externals in the winter.
> 
> After a time, all that condensation caused by not using external screen, must surely have a detrimental effect on the dashboard area where it meets the base of the windscreen. 8O
> 
> Jock.


Yes Jock, i;ll echo that, if we don't use the external ones, the amount of condensation is incredible. Best thing we ever bought.

Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I shall shortly be buying an external screen for my w/screen-probably not bother with sidescreens for the cab, as they are double-glazed.
> 
> Can anybody please advise the various options for attaching an external screen to 'A' class 'vans with no cab doors and mirrors that have a bottom-mounted bracket.
> I am aware of the Isomatten Screen method of attaching a channel to the van bodywork.
> ...


Try Van Comfort, they can usually fit any shape windscreen.

They use a combination of fitted bungies and suction pads.

The fabric they use is half the thickness of conventional screens but still manage to do an efficient job. They are also very reflective which helps to reflect the warmth back into the cab and the sun in the winter.

An added bonus is that they roll up much smaller than the thicker screens.


----------

